# So. Cal. Members Needed...



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

ALL SO. CAL. MEMBERS...PLEASE CHECK OUT THE THREAD UNDER GENERAL DISCUSSIONS ABOUT THE EMERGENCY CONDITIONS IN SAN FRANCISCO...KINGS NEED HOMES NEXT WEEK AND WE HAVE TRANSPORT AVAILABLE...CAN YOU TAKE EVEN ONE OR TWO???? THEY ARE JUST SQUEAKERS.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Here is the thread:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=37281

Please, members, this is VERY IMPORTANT!!!!! We NEED others to step up AGAIN if at all possible!! We're doing all we can from this end. Thank you!!!!!


----------

